# CTF Spichern



## scotty23 (4. Mai 2007)

Hi ....,

weiß jemand wann die CTF in Spichern stattfindet ?

thx

scotty23


----------



## leeqwar (4. Mai 2007)

http://www.velovert.com/actuas/detail.php?id=&evid=62322


schade, terminüberschneidung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (5. Mai 2007)

Hi leeqwar,

danke für die Antwort, habs per google nicht gefunden :-(.

Gruß
scotty23


----------



## Klinger (5. Mai 2007)

Eingang Spichern steht ein Schild, am 20.05. (glaube ich)


----------



## PirateSB (18. Mai 2007)

fährt jemand von sb aus (oder über sb) mit dem rad hin - wir könnten ja dann gemeinsam hin radeln?


----------



## stefansls (18. Mai 2007)

nabend!, wir (agent, muchacho und ich) kommen so um 9:30 in Sb durch. Man könnte sich dann ja irgendwo unter ner Brücke treffen. Mfg. Stefan.


----------



## Oberaggi (19. Mai 2007)

Und unsere Reha-Sport   Gruppe  (Schlammspritzer und ich) wird mit dem Auto anreisen.
Startzeit ca. 8:30h.


----------



## PirateSB (19. Mai 2007)

stefansls schrieb:


> nabend!, wir (agent, muchacho und ich) kommen so um 9:30 in Sb durch. Man könnte sich dann ja irgendwo unter ner Brücke treffen. Mfg. Stefan.



ginge auch ne stunde früher - wir wollten so gegen 08:30 uhr hier los fahren? war gestern dort unterwegs, ist halt alles noch etwas weich... je später es wird, desto tiefer die schneisen


----------



## nojumper (19. Mai 2007)

moin zusammen!!

hab bei sowas noch nie mitgemacht, kann mir jemand kurz erklären, um was es da geht und wie gut man sein muss, um bei sowas mitzumachen?? Vielleicht sollte ich mich da ja morgen auch hintrauen  

Besten Dank


----------



## Oberaggi (19. Mai 2007)

Es wird eine Strecke ausgeschildert und man kann in einem Zeitfenster (ca. 8h-11h) starten. Das Tempo kann man selbst bestimmen und zwischendurch gibt es Verpflegung. Startgeld ist normal 4. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist unterschiedlich und hängt vom Veranstalter ab. Geht von Waldautobahn bis fast nur Trails. Spichern gehört zu letzterer Kategorie, aber ich denke Du kennst ja die Wege dort. Komm doch einfach mal vorbei.


----------



## nojumper (19. Mai 2007)

@ Axel: Danke für die Erklärung...in meinem Alter sollte man sowas eigentlich wissen  
8:30 startet Ihr?? mal sehen, ob ich Sonntags so früh aus'm Bett komme  Würde ja aber doch mal gerne sehen, wie Du wieder auf'm Bike sitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (19. Mai 2007)

Hi PirateSB,
würde gerne mit euch ab SB starten. 8:30 ist OK, von mir aus ginge auch früher. Komme aus Brebach. Wo/wann kann ich zu euch stossen? Tabaksweiher 8:40?


----------



## PirateSB (19. Mai 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> Hi PirateSB,
> würde gerne mit euch ab SB starten. 8:30 ist OK, von mir aus ginge auch früher. Komme aus Brebach. Wo/wann kann ich zu euch stossen? Tabaksweiher 8:40?



klar kannste mit - bin aber eben erst heim gekommen und wusste nicht, ob noch jemand mit kommt; deshalb habe ich schon mit dem alex 8:15 vor meiner haustür abgemacht, ich weiss jetzt nur leider nicht, wo der wie lang fährt 

könntest du/ihr event. einfach zu unserem treffpunkt kommen: wir treffen uns hier im nauwieser viertel, gegenüber der kneipe "kurzes eck" um 8:15?


----------



## puremalt (19. Mai 2007)

Hi,
prima, komme an's Eck. 
Wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin, fahrt einfach los. 
Man sieht sich.


----------



## das_Bergwerk (19. Mai 2007)

ahha ,dann is morgen ja richtig was los in spicheren


viel spass euch allen beim schlammbezwingen


----------



## nojumper (20. Mai 2007)

@ Oberaggi: Danke für's Überreden und Mitnehmen. Das frühe Aufstehen hat sich echt gelohnt, war 'ne klasse Tour


----------



## PirateSB (20. Mai 2007)

kann mich da nur anschließen: eine sehr schöne ctf war das - die strecke war mit trails gespickt und es war matschmäßig auch gar nicht mal so schlimm. so kann man nen sonntag aushalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (20. Mai 2007)

was gibt es da noch zu sagen?
Scheen wars.  
Bei gutem Wetter absolut zu empfehlen und bei Matsch die Herausforderung.


----------



## agent_smith (20. Mai 2007)

war mal wieder ne geile strecke!
und wo sonst gibts für 4,50 en 'finisher' shirt 

@ stefan, wo wart ihr?
haben euch am schluss nimmer gesehen...



LG Timo


----------



## Schlammspritzer (20. Mai 2007)

Auch ich bin immer wieder begeistert von der tollen Veranstaltung!
Wo sonst gibtÂ´s so eine schÃ¶ne Strecke, super Verpflegung  und dann fÃ¼r 
4,50 â¬ Startgeld auch noch ein T-Shirt ??


----------



## das_Bergwerk (20. Mai 2007)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen ist ne Beispielhafte Veranstaltung


----------



## scotty23 (20. Mai 2007)

Ja auch ich bin immer hin und weg von der CTF in Spichern.
Auch dass man ohne 2 monatige Voranmeldung und 
5 mal mehr zu bezahlen so eine Veranstaltung auf die Beine stellt finde
ich echt klasse  Werde auch nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall mitfahren.

Kennt jemand noch mehr solcher Veranstaltungen im grenznahen Frankreich ?

Gruß
Scotty23


----------



## erlkönig (20. Mai 2007)

habe mich zwar bei km 43 verfahren, pfeil übersehen  , aber ansonsten eine super tour, alleine die 3 knackigen abfahrten waren schon eine herausforderung.
und dass man dann auch noch für 2, bzw. 5 euro ein t-shirt mit nach hause nehmen kann, chapeau.


----------



## Klinger (20. Mai 2007)

@ scotty 23: guck mal unter www.ffct.org  Dann sind viele Clubs mit ihren Veranstaltungen aufgeführt, geordnet nach Departement.


----------



## popeye_mzg (20. Mai 2007)

Klinger schrieb:


> @ scotty 23: guck mal unter www.ffct.org  Dann sind viele Clubs mit ihren Veranstaltungen aufgeführt, geordnet nach Departement.



Jetzt muss ich nur noch schnell Französisch in Wort und Schrift erlernen und schon könnte es los gehen ....


----------



## Klinger (21. Mai 2007)

Und ich dachte der Saarländer als solcher...

Unter " rechercher " auf " Randonnee ", dann Departement anklicken usw....


----------



## Blueman (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo ,
hat  jemand die 50 km Tour mit GPS aufgezeichnet ?
Gruß,
Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

